# Adding quick couplers to Model A power-trol



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

I know threads have been made asking this question before but I wanted to make one for my tractor. I would like to have new style quick couplers on the power-trol unit. If I do it will I still be able to use the rockshaft without changing anything? I have seen people put fittings on the side of it so would that work for mine? Here are some pictures of my power-trol unit.


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

Bump


----------

